# Ok, so I finally got a glock!



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Whawho I'm excited, I think my wife may try and claim it though..

G19 gen3 with 3 15rd mags and 1 10rd...guna try and shoot it this weekend


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like a heck of a deal, nib or slightly used?
Getting hard to fine without giving a arm and a leg :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Look out the fever will set in partner, it goes around. But Ive had mine a couple months an I feel the same way, Wish I had of made the change way back, congats on the ownership. dont think Ill be parting with mine, My lil woman done me to," I want one I want one That shoots better than mine." I can still hear it echo, Matching set then you will never have to look for yours when shes gone shopping, LOL ole Carver


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

If you find yourself needing any extra Hi cap factory mags, I have some new available for $25 a pop, $5 cheaper than local prices

only have g19 mags, gen4 will fit all gens


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Install a "minus" connector, reduced power striker spring and reduced power firing pin safety plunger spring -- and you'll REALLY like it!

The G19 makes a great sized package for an EDC CCW (although I prefer the bigger hole in the business end of the same sized G38 ).


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

cool! I really like my g19 gen 3, lots of fun to shoot. BTW not sure
if you were aware, the NYC Police Department carry g19's. When I
purchased my pistol in Jan this year, I decided on the gen 3. What 
little that I have learned in the firearms industry, is to wait & let
them fix the new bugs.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

scubapro, who makes these parts,"minus" connector, reduced power striker spring and reduced power firing pin safety plunger spring


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I use a GLOCK 3.5 pound "minus" connector in mine, but there are a few other manufacturers out there as well. All of my gun springs come from Wolff - www.gunsprings.com


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

It's brand new, had the 2 factory rounds through it only...it has quickly become the wife's though. I'm guna get it to the paint factory (Tim b) next pay check as an anaversary present...as soon as she saw it she liked it and didn't have the heart to say "back off woman it's mine!"
Bill, what does the reduced power striker do? Im brand new to glocks so forgive my ignorance


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I had the 3 1/2 bar an double spring stainless guild rod for wieght to keep follow up shots smoother, installed when first got it, But please explain the reduced spring an lighter titainium striker??? I was told it will allow a faster reset on follow up shots. An that if used in CCW firearms its qestionable on the write up on a use of deadly force. ???? Self defence is self defence isnt it. I know the speed shooters at our range all keep saying put it in an you will never want to shoot a Glock without these parts installed. But I picked up the wifes 19 off the range table which looks like mine an pulled double taps with it an it has the factory parts, So go figure, My ears or should I say my eyes are open to learn, These Glocks are new tools to me, Thanks ole Carver


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

aaronious45 said:


> Bill, what does the reduced power striker do? Im brand new to glocks so forgive my ignorance


The striker spring constitutes a major factor in the trigger pull weight. A minus connector alone will help -- but installing the reduced power springs in the striker and safety plunger lightens the trigger pull even more.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Carver,

I see no need for the titanium add-on parts in a Glock. The reduction in weight to the pistol is miniscule. Also, although stronger than regular steel -- titanium is more brittle. I don't want a brittle striker in my pistol.

I keep all of my parts OEM (thus why I buy the Glock "minus" connectors) -- except the springs mentioned. I believe in Wolff springs for all my firearms. However, I stick with the factory RSAs in my Glocks.

As for a post shooting evaluation of your Glock -- don't lose too much sleep over it. The best that I can tell, the FDLE is looking for projectile comparisons only. In Glocks, or any other pistol with polygonal rifling - that is quite difficult anyway.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got a G19 and the long trigger pull does take some getting used to but I don't know that I would want to lighten it, especially with there being no traditional external safety.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Buy more mags, buy lots of mags !!! 

They do come in pink too. I knew a lady that had one so her husband wouldn't try to claim it.

Rick


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Carver,
> 
> I see no need for the titanium add-on parts in a Glock. The reduction in weight to the pistol is miniscule. Also, although stronger than regular steel -- titanium is more brittle. I don't want a brittle striker in my pistol.
> 
> I keep all of my parts OEM (thus why I buy the Glock "minus" connectors) -- except the springs mentioned. I believe in Wolff springs for all my firearms. However, I stick with the factory RSAs in my Glocks.


I always keep mine close to stock. A stock Glock should be sufficient for most. The only things I change in mine are a factory extended slide release to make it easy as a lefty to lock the slide and an extended mag release. I have played with different connectors before, but decided to leave the stock 5lb connector in when I concluded that it didn't make any difference for me. Skateboard tape is also another interesting modification that I've done in the past to increase grip, but I eventually found it unecessary and a hindrance to concealed carry.


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

Glocks are good weapons but I sure do like my Sig P226. Good luck with your Glock and be careful. God Bless


----------

